# Machine knitting - tuck stitch problems



## Mrsh (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here and so glad to have found this site! I've recently returned to machine knitting and am enjoying relearning the process! I have bought a Brother 891 and 850 ribber which I haven't used before and am having a few problems with tuck stitch. When both tuck stitch buttons are pushed in the machine is not selecting the pattern needles on the left side of machine. Also similar problem with single motif, it misses out a main colour on alternate rows and it looks stripes. However the same pattern works fine if I knit it all the way across in fairisle. Any suggestions as what's wrong would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## sandra7 (Dec 6, 2012)

Well done on getting your knitting machine going again, I have got a Toyota with ribber and not used it for years, I keep saying one of these days I will.


----------



## EllieC (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Mrsh, I saw your problem with tuck stitch, I had a similar one when I first got my Brother 830, problem continued until I realised I was not taking the carriage completely past the last needle on the left before returning to the right and the needles were not being selected properly. Your problem might just be this simple. It didn't come to light till I wanted to bring the last needle on each side to non-working position to give a neater edge for sewing up.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

You might need a good carriage cleaning making sure all the levers move. Mine did that and one one of the little levers was stuck.


----------



## Mrsh (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Sandra, thanks for your reply, do hope that you've been inspired by this site to start machine knitting again. 
I only bought this machine two weeks ago and I've really enjoyed getting reacquainted with my old friend, machine knitting! 
It's been about ten or more years since I last knitted anything, so I'm going to start with something simple till I get the hang of everything again. 
At the moment I've just been cleaning and oiling the machine, I've now replaced the sponge bar and some needles and I'm working my way through the punchcards for practice and to check if everything on the machine is in good working order.
Just need to get the tuck stitch problem sorted and hopefully there will be no stopping me after that.
Good luck with your machine adventure and if you do decide to have another go, please let us know how you get on.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Mrsh said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie here and so glad to have found this site! I've recently returned to machine knitting and am enjoying relearning the process! I have bought a Brother 891 and 850 ribber which I haven't used before and am having a few problems with tuck stitch. When both tuck stitch buttons are pushed in the machine is not selecting the pattern needles on the left side of machine. Also similar problem with single motif, it misses out a main colour on alternate rows and it looks stripes. However the same pattern works fine if I knit it all the way across in fairisle. Any suggestions as what's wrong would be greatly appreciated!


Double check the cams (pink/orange) under your carriage, make sure they are the same on both sides of the carriage.
Double check your levers under the carriage and make sure all of them are moving as they should. Something may be sticking. As said by someone else earlier, make sure you are clearing your knitting on both sides. Move your carriage at least 5 needles beyond your working needles. This makes sure you are clearing your work and is easier to remember. Make sure your buttons are not sticking and are functioning properly. Make sure you oil your carriage before beginning each project.


----------



## Mrsh (Feb 21, 2014)

30Knitter said:


> Double check the cams (pink/orange) under your carriage, make sure they are the same on both sides of the carriage.
> Double check your levers under the carriage and make sure all of them are moving as they should. Something may be sticking. As said by someone else earlier, make sure you are clearing your knitting on both sides. Move your carriage at least 5 needles beyond your working needles. This makes sure you are clearing your work and is easier to remember. Make sure your buttons are not sticking and are functioning properly. Make sure you oil your carriage before beginning each project.


Hi thanks for the above suggestions, I've tried everything and sadly no joy. I knit a 200 needle test piece using punchcard 2, and there is still areas not selecting in tuck stitch when carriage travels to left. I will attemp to add a couple of pics so you can see my problem. 
Also noticed on the sinker plate that the right side plastic wheel has raised notches of plastic points between the teeth and the rubber tips on the adjoining piece are worn off in places on the underside. No idea what would cause that, but I have been able to reorder new parts for this which may help.
I have been a machine knitter for many years and have not had any problems with past machines, and I realise this machine is a lot older, but it's so frustrating! 
I'm considering stripping it all down for a deep clean which may sort the problem, other than that I will have to send it off for repair as their is nowhere in my area.
The machine knits perfectly in stockinette and all over fair isle, but on single motif it only knits main colour on alternate rows! 
Aah, it's got me beat, at least for the moment!


----------



## EllieC (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Mrsh, Now that I've seen what's been happening on your sample, I thought the problem might possibly be the catch on the needle not closing properly, but having looked again at the sample again, it seems that the fault is pretty regular along the knitting, which might suggest the selector hole in the punchcard is split. AND you are using my favourite card (which I have had to repunch two or three times because it deteriorated!). It was one of my first cards on my Knitmaster machine which is about 40 years old.

Do keep us posted, and I hope you solve the riddle!


----------



## Mrsh (Feb 21, 2014)

EllieC said:


> Hi Mrsh, Now that I've seen what's been happening on your sample, I thought the problem might possibly be the catch on the needle not closing properly, but having looked again at the sample again, it seems that the fault is pretty regular along the knitting, which might suggest the selector hole in the punchcard is split. AND you are using my favourite card (which I have had to repunch two or three times because it deteriorated!). It was one of my first cards on my Knitmaster machine which is about 40 years old.
> 
> Do keep us posted, and I hope you solve the riddle!


Hi EllieC, 
just an update to let you know that my machine is now running perfectly and that your theory re worn out card was correct! Thank you! 
I also had a few other problems which I tried to solve via a process of elimination before trying this. 
Firstly, I looked on You Tube to find out how to deep clean and oil the carriage and machine and ended up emailing The Answer Lady, Kathryn Doubrley and her husband Jack, who has lots of practical help videos on there. They emailed me back and also offered various helpful suggestions. Kathryn also suggested that something had possibly fallen inside the machine. She was right, I found a punchcard clip inside the machine under the punchcard cogs!
At first I was a bit wary of stripping the machine and carriage down, but followed their You Tube video, and it wasn't as hard as I had thought, and all the bits went back in the correct places!
Carriage and machine are now all shiny, clean, and running smoothly. 
All was well until I tried card two again, and had the same problem! I could not understand this as card two looked perfect, had no tears, and no punching errors as it was the original brother card that came with the machine. 
As it was the only thing I hadn't yet tried, I decided to re punch card two, and was delighted when at last, the tuck pattern knitted perfectly! No missing parts whatsoever, how happy am I, mystery solved. 
Many thanks to you and everyone else who have helped me with their support and suggestions, it was much appreciated.
One thing I have noticed is that the original brother punchcards are a lot thinner than the punchcards on a roll, so I guess that the new card is a lot more stable for the machine cogs to grip. Anyway, I'm one very happy machine knitter and can't wait to get started again. X


----------

